# Maximum keywords in meta data?



## Aramat (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi
I have a list of keywords I'm trying to put as meta data, but it doesn't seem to save the end of the list, it cuts it short. I've comma-separated everything in the list and there aren't any special characters in there. Is there a maximum number of words you can put in the amount of meta data you have for keywords?
Thanks.


----------



## jbartx2 (Aug 14, 2004)

There is no limit. I have seen web sites that have pretty much every word in the dictonary (including common misspelled words) in the meta data.


----------



## clr (Aug 24, 2004)

ya, pornographic websites (not that i've been to any) seem to have an abundant amount of keywords, usually repeating themselves


----------

